# Nicknames. How did you get yours?



## Fry14MN (Jan 14, 2016)

People call me Fry.  

My real name is Sterling so first it was Short Fry, I'm pretty dang short, then Ster-fry now its just Fry. I get so many questions about where my name came from that I just introduce myself as Fry and save the story.  Plus, for some reason people think I'm a guy before they meet me in person.  Apparently Sterling is a boys name? Just yesterday I had a new instructor calling attendance and when he came to my name he looked right at the boy next to me...I said "present" (insert instructors shocked look)

So....I'm Fry


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 14, 2016)

We have three Nathans at my service. Everyone mispronounces my last name to zeeeko... so they've shortened it to Zeke


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2016)

I somehow acquired the nickname: McLovin as a seasonal firefighter in 2014. No idea how I got it, but it stuck. I had Engineers, Captains, Battalion Chiefs, hell even a Division Chief knew about firefighter McLovin. Anyone and everyone I worked with never called me by my name. One guy even thought McLovin was my real last name.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 14, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I somehow acquired the nickname: McLovin as a seasonal firefighter in 2014. No idea how I got it, but it stuck. I had Engineers, Captains, Battalion Chiefs, hell even a Division Chief knew about firefighter McLovin. Anyone and everyone I worked with never called me by my name. One guy even thought McLovin was my real last name.


Thank you for that information


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 14, 2016)

***

Pretty self-explanatory how I got it.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Thank you for that information



Makes me wonder what I'm going to see next time I walk into the main.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 14, 2016)

I got my nickname when I was a student trainer working for a hockey program. Somehow I got the nickname Nasty. One of the paramedics who got me hired at my current place also covered hockey games, he made sure that spread through several agencies...


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 14, 2016)

Tigger said:


> I got my nickname when I was a student trainer working for a hockey program. Somehow I got the nickname Nasty. One of the paramedics who got me hired at my current place also covered hockey games, he made sure that spread through several agencies...



I'm curious as to how you acquired such a nickname.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I somehow acquired the nickname: McLovin as a seasonal firefighter in 2014. No idea how I got it, but it stuck. I had Engineers, Captains, Battalion Chiefs, hell even a Division Chief knew about firefighter McLovin. Anyone and everyone I worked with never called me by my name. One guy even thought McLovin was my real last name.


Every Cal Fire Unit has a McLovin... You should find the other 20 and take a group photo.

I was called Flanders for awhile... Early on I was asked to do something and I think I said "Right-O" and it was over for me. People also thought Flanders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





was my actual last name.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 15, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Every Cal Fire Unit has a McLovin... You should find the other 20 and take a group photo.



That'd be pretty epic haha.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I'm curious as to how you acquired such a nickname.


Alcohol was involved, and that is all I know. Had a fun/rough/poor choices college weekend and walked into practice the following Monday and that was that. Was told "the story is not important." I disagree.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jan 15, 2016)

No one could pronounce my last name freshman year of high school hockey, coach started calling me chewy. Once I moved to Texas and went to the academy they also randomly started calling me Chewy the first week. For the past 10 years, no one has called me by my first name, except for my family.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 15, 2016)

I did commercial voice over and was asked in my interview if I was in anything they may have heard. I replied, "well, I did a McRib commercial..."  

Damn. McRib. McMedic. mr voice. 

I had all of those for a while.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Jan 16, 2016)

Probably because I have a distinct love for waffles. Even though I prefer French toast.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 16, 2016)

I like most waffles. 

Most.


----------



## Traumawaffles (Jan 16, 2016)

Luckily, blue waffles not only disgust me, they make me go, "Oh, well that's nice."

Just call me Frenchy


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jan 16, 2016)

Big Al.

My name is Allan. I've always had a pretty big, solid build.

There you go. It follows me everywhere.


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 16, 2016)

I have multiply nicknames.  I get called ShamWow, Shamtastic, Shimmy Sham, Meka, and Mimi.  When I was first getting adopted I didn't like my name, so I would always say: My name not Shameka, it's Mimi (insert heavy ebonics due to being raised in a house where my fosterdad was from Texas and I was living in San Francisco).  So, now Mimi is one of my nicknames.  The other ones I've gotten from my years of working in the coffee shop because it was easier for everyone to shorten my name because during a rush, we need to be able to communicate fast, so Shameka took up a lot of time.


----------



## LocNar (Jan 17, 2016)

During my paramedic internship the names Woody and Heart-throb were bestowed upon me by one of my preceptors.  The name came about after an encounter with a patient who was very, very... visibly excited to me.  You can pretty much surmise the meaning of the names on your own terms.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 17, 2016)

Pookie, or pooks for short.

Don't ask about the story.


----------



## Rosebit78 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm 5'2" and built really small so when I was in army medic school one of my instructors nicknamed me "pocket medic" lol


----------



## EMT2015 (Jan 18, 2016)

redundantbassist said:


> Pookie, or pooks for short.
> 
> Don't ask about the story.



No way my younger sisters nickname is Pookie. Crazy.


----------



## TheDakota54 (Feb 5, 2016)

I wear a pin on my ID badge thats the Captain America shield. So at my last job, I earned the name Cap. Still hasn't caught on at my new company.


----------



## jjs (Feb 8, 2016)

Name is Johann (yo-han). First day on the job I had a long day and was yawning. By the end of the shift my medic was calling me "yawn" hasn't left since...


----------



## Giant81 (Feb 9, 2016)

my nickname is 'too tall', but that's easy since I'm 6'9"

I've been called stork, stretch, sky high, tree top, 7ft wonder from down under (no idea, I'm not australian), freak, lurch.  

My drill instructors in boot camp had a blast with me.


----------



## soflomedic14 (Apr 11, 2017)

Sassidy is my nickname I've had for many many years now. 
My name's Cassidy and I can be a bit sassy at times, so I was gifted this nickname


----------



## Fido198674 (Apr 12, 2017)

Fido stuck to me like glue in the Navy, not sure if dog reference or zombie reference. Stretch is another one but once they hear someone call me Fido it's all over. Let's see what happens in my new job now


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 12, 2017)

Remi said:


> Big Al.
> 
> My name is Allan. I've always had a pretty big, solid build.
> 
> There you go. It follows me everywhere.








I don't really have a nickname. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 12, 2017)

At LE work, i'm called the gunhawk, because I have a 6th sense as to when people are carrying(including people that aren't supposed to). 
At EMS work as of recent my partner has been calling me "johnny"... My name is Andrew, the only reference I can think of is because of Johnny on the Spot. I tend to think ahead of him and just get what he's going to need.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 12, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> At EMS work as of recent my partner has been calling me "johnny"... My name is Andrew, the only reference I can think of is because of Johnny on the Spot. I tend to think ahead of him and just get what he's going to need.



Orrrrrr.....he could be referencing the backless hospital gown which I have found people up north tend to call a "johnny'....you know the gown that is always showing your arse or letting your arse hang out....might be a very clever name here. Hmmm....


----------



## Lo2w (Apr 15, 2017)

No work nickname but after last shift and the cot incident I'm waiting...


----------



## res1551cue (Apr 15, 2017)

Currently military job I am WaffleFry. Story has something to do with Chick-Fil-A Waffle Fries.

When I work EMS, I am called Black Cloud. Pretty much self explanatory.


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 15, 2017)

akflightmedic said:


> Orrrrrr.....he could be referencing the backless hospital gown which I have found people up north tend to call a "johnny'....you know the gown that is always showing your arse or letting your arse hang out....might be a very clever name here. Hmmm....


Post of the day?


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Apr 17, 2017)

"El Diabolo". Took IRTB at EMRTC. Stayed out all night drinking with my team...'til 5:30am. Showed up for 6am report drunk. Went back to my room for a minute and vomited everywhere. Went to class and returned to the hotel to find a pristine room. I earned the nickname because they were all joking that the maid must've opened the door to my room and taken one look and called me "El Diabolo". 

5 straight nights of hard drinking and I still got class valedictorian.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMS HOT BOX (Apr 29, 2017)

Furball, got that when we backed a medic unit & a medic handed me his shears & told me to cut this woman's fur jacket sleeve to access her arm for an IV, well I'm cutting & the woman's sister screaming....not because her loving sisters already in respiratory arrest rapidly descending into cardiac arrest but because I'm ruining her sisters expensive fur jacket. End run, the lady was stabilized but died in CICU some days later & the lawsuit was eventually dismissed "14 MONTHS LATER!!!!!"

Stuff like that leaves an impression about humanity.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 30, 2017)

res1551cue said:


> Currently military job I am WaffleFry. Story has something to do with Chick-Fil-A Waffle Fries.
> 
> When I work EMS, I am called Black Cloud. Pretty much self explanatory.



Waffle Fry? Damnit now I'm hungry!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Apr 30, 2017)

CodeBru thanks to my best friend, and Baconator thanks to a former coworker. Still trying to figure out how I ended up with the nickname Baconator.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 30, 2017)

At my EMS job (once upon a time, a lifetime ago...) I earned the nickname "Yoda" because I just had a sense about things. At my current job, I'm just too new to have earned a good nickname yet.


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 1, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Still trying to figure out how I ended up with the nickname Baconator.


can i guess !


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 1, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> can i guess !



Go for it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (May 1, 2017)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Go for it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Your go to was Wendy's? Cuz that's mine  lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (May 1, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> Your go to was Wendy's? Cuz that's mine  lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



LMAO... a Baconator does sound good right about now. But no... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

